# Natural edge Chinese pistache



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

I finished up at work a little early today, so I decided to finish up a natural edge Chinese pistache bowl that I turned out of that stuff I got a while back. It's too bad the heartwood wasn't a little bigger in this piece, but the pith cracks dictated how much heart I could leave in the blanks.

There a few wonky areas from the drying process and/or my sanding process, but I lost interest in trying to sand them out. Next time I get a piece of this stuff, I'll plan to twice turn it to avoid the irregularities.

I used woodturners finish followed by Howard's feed n wax... I was thinking I wanted the sapwood to stay as white as possible, so I strayed from my usual oil finish. I could've used lacquer, but shiny bark always looks weird to me.

About 13" across the long way. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 25, 2016)

Amazing piece of art!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2016)

That was a successful operation. Really like the color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (May 25, 2016)

Really like that top down pic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2016)

Really striking piece! Great job at keeping that bark intact so thin. I really enjoyed turning that piece you gave me, it finished like a dream, super fine grain....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2016)

Excellent, Doc. I agree I'd prefer more heart, but otherwise stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2016)

Guess you are your own critic. Bowl looks tremendous! I haven't attempted a live edge bowl yet. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)

Great looking piece Doc. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2016)

Great job David. High contrast in a NE bowl always moves it up to the top of the cool scale. I also agree with Barry on the bark - Great job keeping that intact. Thats the part that I always flub on with a natural edge. Outstanding piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2016)

That is stunning Doc! How do you turn the bottom like that, I don't understand how you hold it on the lathe to turn it. You know I'm ignorant of these things....... Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is stunning Doc! How do you turn the bottom like that, I don't understand how you hold it on the lathe to turn it. You know I'm ignorant of these things....... Tony


I use a vacuum chuck for the bottoms of most of the stuff I turn. Without a vac chuck, you can use another smaller bowl or a scrap of wood with a piece of leather or a mouse pad as a buffer between the bowl and scrap. The nice thing about the vac chuck is that it gives you complete access to the bottom of the bowl for turning and sanding. The other way, you're left with a little nub from the tailstock that you have to deal with... It's not a big deal, but the vac is easier for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2016)

Another ignorant question, is that wood from a pistachio tree or something else?


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

That's an incredibly beautiful piece. I kind of like the wider sap on this one because it makes it different, which I like. I also join the bark admirers. That has to be a real challenge. I agree with you on shiny bark - I don't care for it. I like this bowl 100%.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

Tony said:


> Another ignorant question, is that wood from a pistachio tree or something else?



It's Chinese pistache... It's an ornamental yard tree I got locally. Not sure about the distribution/range for the tree, but if it'll grow here, it'll probably grow almost anywhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 26, 2016)

Beautiful piece sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 26, 2016)

Fantastic work Mr. Keller! I had no idea that a Chinese pistache could get that big. I've had one in my yard in Santa Fe for 17 years and it's still only as thick as my arm.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 26, 2016)

That's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

